# Loss at 20 weeks - not sure reason



## Hope0702

Hello! I’m writing because I need to talk to someone who has been through this as well. Three weeks ago we lost our beautiful baby boy due to unclear causes. I had a relatively easy pregnancy with no morning sickness and pretty active. At my 19 week ultrasound my cervix was 3.5cm and baby was doing great! Less than two weeks later I started getting low back pain and small cramps along with discharge. I figured discharge was normal until I saw a little red in it. I decided I would call my obs office to make an appointment once I left work. I started feeling dizzy as well. Once home I went to the bathroom and there was blood. I went to the hospital and was taken to labor and delivery which terrified me. Once there baby’s heart was fine and he was active as always. The doctor decided to do a pelvic exam and stated my cervix was completely effaced and 10cm silted with bulging membranes and there was nothing they could do as baby was not viable. I had to give birth to my beautiful baby knowing he would not survive. I am now so confused as to if it’s incompetent cervix, PTL or something else. Pathology reports seemed fine with the exception of chronic deciduitis which I’m not sure means anything!! 
Has anyone gone through this?? Have you had a successful pregnancy? What is chronic deciduitis?


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

*Chronic deciduitis* is a type of long-lasting inflammation that arises in pregnancy and affects the endometrial stromal tissue (decidua). It is associated with preterm labour. The diagnosis rests primarily on the presence of plasma cells.


----------



## Hope0702

OnErth&InHvn said:


> *Chronic deciduitis* is a type of long-lasting inflammation that arises in pregnancy and affects the endometrial stromal tissue (decidua). It is associated with preterm labour. The diagnosis rests primarily on the presence of plasma cells.

Thank you!! At least that helps....no to see if there’s a treatment


----------



## Twag

Sorry didn't want to read and run so very sorry for your loss :hugs: I hope you get some answers x


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs::hugs:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I'm so very sorry for the loss your baby boy. Sending you :hugs:


----------



## ttc_lolly

I’m so sorry for you loss :hugs:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I have an incompetent cervix, your story if very similar to what happened to me. I went the the hospital because I thought I had a minor prolapse but by the time I got in the scan room I was 6cm dilated with bulging membranes. My little boy passed away 2 days later and I was still 6cm so I was induced to bring the labour along.


----------



## CC94

I’m so sorry <3


----------



## Suggerhoney

absolutely heartbroken to read this and I just want to jump in the screen and hug you. 
I've had 6 Misscariges in total but thank fully all were early apart from one at apmost 11 weeks.
To lose a baby half way through a pregnancy is absolutely unthinkable. 
My hearts is broken for you.


----------



## Groovychick

:hugs:


----------

